# Secuencia de "Degradación" de un electrolítico.



## Fogonazo (Oct 11, 2010)

Después de varios años e intentos de conseguir mis primeros amplificadores, encontré uno de unos 35 años de edad, en estado "Calamitoso", pero aún funcionando.  
Un monoblock para Sub-graves de 300W al que le ¿¿ "Perdieron" el gabinete ??, pude rescatar la fuente completa, los transistores "Originales", disipadores, PCB y crosoover, insisto "*Funcionando*"

Al desarmarlo para proceder a su refurbishing me encontré con esta bonita secuencia de "Degradación" de los capacitores electrolíticos, son todos de la misma fuente, así que todos tienen el mismo tiempo de uso.

Enjoy it

​


----------



## fernandob (Oct 11, 2010)

es cosa genetica y tambien sus habitos.
el ultimo fumaba seguro y debia ser un aventurero que vivia al limite, de esos que aunque tengan etiquetado 50v se empeñan en presumir que resiten mas tension y quien sabe si llevo una vida promiscua alternando con componentes aledaños de dudosa reputacion (reparaciones realizadas por obscuros sujetos) . .

el primero tenia vida mas sana , seguro funcionaba cuando pasaban musica clasica, no andaba probando tensiones mayores a las que estaba preparado y hasta seguro que era fiel a el rectificador con el cual inicio su vida en esa placa.

en fin...........vida sana in corpore sano 


se ve que el problemita tipico de esos componentes es el colon o la vejiga.......por ahi terminan perdiendo , aunque ,hay de todo : inchados (obesidad) , y el caso de algunos locos a lso que termina explotandole la cabeza........anda a saber que han hecho


----------



## tatajara (Oct 11, 2010)

Son viejitos jajaj
Viste las cosan antiguas duraban jeje no como ahora que hay que cuidar todo con mucha delicadeza jajaja
Saludos fogonazo

tatajara


----------



## Imzas (Oct 12, 2010)

Hoy por hoy, casi todos los componentes tienen los ojos rasgados...


----------



## Tavo (Oct 30, 2010)

Las cosas de ahora también duran, incluso si uno es cuidadoso, más que las de antes...
Solo hay que saber elegir y "garpar" (pagar) mucho dinero por componentes originales y de calidad...

Por ejemplo, que tal si usásemos capacitores marca Rubycon para nuestras placas... Y transistores originales de ON Semiconductor...

Yo creo que un equipo bien hecho y sin mezquinar ni un centavo, es un caño. Obviamente, también depende el diseño del amplificador...

Saludos.

Adjunto algunas fotos de lo que digo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 2, 2010)

Se refiere al nunca bien ponderado capacitor de 32 faradios con velocímetro incorporado 







¿ O acaso ustedes no escuchan 5000 WATTS de HIFI en su auto ? 

Saludos !


----------



## fernandob (Nov 2, 2010)

Dios mio dosmetros.......eso es un capacitor ??? 
alguna vez he visto en la TV algun androide de eso que tienen uncoche de 4 puertas y solo entra en el el chofer, por que el resto esta lleno de parlantes y equipos que son mas bien para un salon grandecito.
laburo para el otorrino .........
y mas adelante para el neurologo .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 2, 2010)

Fernandob , entretenete un poco , hay uno que dice 2,5 faradios "alta capacidad" 

Otro de 50 faradios que es medio capacitor , medio batería . . . ni ellos saben que es o que te venden






Acordate que cada 1000 Watios necesitas un "capacitador" de 2 faradios 

Metete en los foros de tunning 

"Los vajos ban en una caja hisoberica"






http://www.google.com.ar/images?hl=es&q=50+faradios&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&source=hp&q=50+faradios&meta=&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

. . . . entretenete . . . .


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 2, 2010)

waaaaaaawwwww ese megacapacitor! 50 faradios!! quiero uno para mi TDA 2005 jajajajjajajajj


----------



## Robo (Nov 3, 2010)

50F, quiero uno aunque sea solo para tenerlo, me gusta como se lee : ------>50F<----- jeje


----------



## fernandob (Nov 3, 2010)

Robo11 dijo:


> 50F, quiero uno aunque sea solo para tenerlo,


 
si, de mesita ratona e imagino por el tamaño o de banquito -


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 3, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Después de varios años e intentos de conseguir *mis primeros amplificadores*, encontré uno de unos 35 años de edad, en estado "Calamitoso", pero aún funcionando.


 

 ¿Fueron tuyos? ¿Los armaste vos? ¿Tuviste esos mismos modelos?

Saludos !


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 3, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Se refiere al nunca bien ponderado capacitor de 32 faradios con velocímetro incorporado
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Claro, MaravillasAudio.
Che, dejame 2 capabat para llevar!


----------



## armandolopezmx (Nov 3, 2010)

habra el de 50F para montaje superficial????


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 4, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Claro, MaravillasAudio.
> Che, dejame 2 capabat para llevar!



PS: ¿Velocímetro? Punchimetro, se dice Punchi-Punchimetro! Si Karapalida sabrá del Punchi, con su Subgrave TiraBomba... Ahhh, esos tiempos.


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 4, 2010)

ajajaja karapalida es de la joda como nosotros? jaja Subgrave tirabomba jajajaja


----------



## fernandob (Nov 4, 2010)

el otro dia pensaba en Karapalida , hace un monton que no lo leo.
lobo estas ???????


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 8, 2010)

El trabajo Absorbe... (A veces)


----------



## Imzas (Nov 9, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Se refiere al nunca bien ponderado capacitor de 32 faradios con velocímetro incorporado
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que lindo! que sofisticación. Se ve tan... tecnologico, y es solo un capacitor?



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Acordate que cada 1000 Watios necesitas un _"capacitador"_ de 2 faradios
> 
> Metete en los foros de tunning
> 
> ...


Que cultura por Dios!!


----------



## Tavo (Nov 9, 2010)

Me parece absolutamente en vano el uso de estos "capacitores" (ni forma de capacitor tienen)...

Esto del "tunning" en los autos no me simpatiza para nada... Todavía no entiendo que le ven de "gracioso", será la competición... digo, a ver cual "suena más fuerte, el tuyo o el mío"...... 

Que se yo, en lo personal no gastaría dinero en estas cosas... prefiero invertir el mismo dinero en comprar un buen amplificador para casa de una buena potencia y unos bafles de extraordinaria calidad.....


----------



## fernandob (Nov 10, 2010)

a mi lo que me sorprende es que se logre una mejor prestacion con un capacitor gigante que con una bateria extra (la cual sirve ademas como reserva).

no se si alguien podria explicarlo tecnicamente .

a mi , asi intuitivamente me parece que un capacitor apenas lo cargas tiene un solo camino : la descarga.
pero una bateria mantiene mas carga.

no comprendo .


----------



## Robo (Nov 10, 2010)

armandolopezmx dijo:


> habra el de 50F para montaje superficial????



jajaja imaginate como seria la plaquita que lo lleva


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 10, 2010)

. . . Pregunta ingenua . . . ¿ Los 50 Faradios serán RMS o PMPO ? 

Porque existe la MUY CERCANA posibilidad que el capacitor ese sea MODELO : 50 FARADIOS  y no su especificación técnica


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 10, 2010)

Por lo menos uno que otra usa componentes Beyma... Se puede decir que "alcanza" a escuchar "algo" de "música"...


----------



## fernandob (Nov 10, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> . . . Pregunta ingenua . . . ¿ Los 50 Faradios serán RMS o PMPO ?
> 
> Porque existe la MUY CERCANA posibilidad que el capacitor ese sea MODELO : 50 FARADIOS  y no su especificación técnica


 
ja . y un dia lo abris y tiene arena compactada.............

no te digo que no sea posible.


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 18, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> a mi lo que me sorprende es que se logre una mejor prestacion con un capacitor gigante que con una bateria extra (la cual sirve ademas como reserva).
> 
> no se si alguien podria explicarlo tecnicamente .
> 
> ...



Fernando, totalmente desde mi ignorancia, te pregunto: (te vuelvo a aclarar que no tengo ni idea de lo que estoy hablando). ¿Acaso la diferencia entre un capacitor y una batería no es que el tiempo que necesita en cargarse el capacitor es menor (mucho menor) que el de la batería? ¿Y también el tiempo de descarga del mismo? Porque si no, para qué los usamos, y no ponemos baterías directamente??


----------

